# Woher stylische Bike Shorts



## killik (17. Dezember 2007)

Wie der Name schon sagt, bin ich auf der Suche nach stylischen Bike Shorts, wie sie immer in der BIKE oder MountainBIKE auf den ganzen Fotos zu sehen sind.

Hat einer eine Idee wo man sowas her bekommt, oder evtl. Händlernamen / Adressen / Links ?


----------



## Eike. (17. Dezember 2007)

Sugoi, Gore, Scott, Peal Izumi, Race Face, Platzangst, 3Essen, O´Neal, Maloja, ... Die haben alle Shorts im Programm. Was du nun stylisch findest musst du natürlich selber entscheiden. Schau einfach bei den bekannten Onlinehändlern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## killik (17. Dezember 2007)

was sind bekannte Online-Händler deiner Meinung nach ?

Hättest du da ein paar in petto ?


----------



## spider39 (17. Dezember 2007)

Die kanadischen Firmen wie *Sombrio* oder *Mace* haben sehr schöne Sachen.
www.bike-mailorder.de hat eine schöne Auswahl davon.


----------



## Eike. (17. Dezember 2007)

killik schrieb:


> was sind bekannte Online-Händler deiner Meinung nach ?
> 
> Hättest du da ein paar in petto ?



Google wär ein guter Anfang 

Bike-Mailorder wurde ja schon erwähnt
Hibike
Actionsports
mountainbikes.net
100prozentbike
bikeparts-online
und so weiter, einfach mal selbstständig werden


----------



## da_killerk (31. Januar 2008)

Schau mal der Fahrrad Service Ilg in Kernen hat seit neustem Maloja im Programm. http://www.fahrrad-service-ilg.de/maloja.html

Dort wirst du mit Sicherheit fündig.

Gruss da_killerk


----------



## bodom child (31. Januar 2008)

> Hat einer eine Idee wo man sowas her bekommt, oder evtl. Händlernamen / Adressen / Links ?



beim händler um die ecke!


----------



## Unikum777 (31. Januar 2008)

Fahr mal zu Bike`n Service nach Velbert-Langenberg, ist ja nicht weit von Dir. Die haben die ganz neue Adidas-MTB-Kollektion da, die Hosen finde ich super. Trikots sind auch gut. Und vom Preis her noch im Rahmen. 

Ich habe die Sachen bisher nicht im Netz gefunden, in den einschlägigen Magazinen trägt Richie Schley die Klamotten, da kann man sich ggf. ein Bild machen.

Gruß
Lars


----------



## brumbrum (31. Januar 2008)

Oder www.bikeyastyle.com


----------



## T8Force (2. Februar 2008)

Unikum777 schrieb:


> Fahr mal zu Bike`n Service nach Velbert-Langenberg, ist ja nicht weit von Dir. Die haben die ganz neue Adidas-MTB-Kollektion da, die Hosen finde ich super. Trikots sind auch gut. Und vom Preis her noch im Rahmen.
> 
> Ich habe die Sachen bisher nicht im Netz gefunden, in den einschlägigen Magazinen trägt Richie Schley die Klamotten, da kann man sich ggf. ein Bild machen.
> 
> ...



Echt? Dann werde ich nächsten Monat bei der nächsten Inspektion mal gucken, was die da so noch haben. Hatte nur flüchtig die Blicke schweifen lassen...


----------



## Bullet (5. Februar 2008)

bei kik !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T8Force (5. Februar 2008)

N Brüller!


----------



## killik (5. Februar 2008)

also die Maloja Sachen sind echt hammer.

Habe die Marke auch in der letzten Ausgabe der Bike an nem Rider gesehen.


----------



## CLICKETYCLACK (6. Februar 2008)

Schnell und zum annehmbaren Preis auch bei chainreaction................

ansonsten wie wäre es mal mit googlen


----------



## Wolperdinger (7. Februar 2008)

Hab mir vorletztes Jahr von Cannondale nee Bikeshort gekauft die einfach der Hammer is. Ist langbein aber abzippbar bei den Knien, Material eher aus dem Motocross bereich => also unverwüstlich.
Hab sie ununterbrochen im Gebrauch bis jetzt, fürs biken und klettern. Wird also auch öfters mal gewaschen.
Schaut aber immer noch wie neu aus und die Innenhose (herausnehmbar) ist auch sehr angenehm zu tragen und super hochwertig.
Also eigentlich das Paradies für einen Arsch

Kann ich dir uneingeschränkt empfehlen


----------



## Lenkfix (7. Februar 2008)

Hi killik,
ROCKERS-Bikeshop in Bochum hat Maloja, Fox, Primal usw im Angebot!

Das ist ja nicht so weit weg von Dir und es ist ein klasse Bike-Shop mit netten Leuten, hat auch in der BIKE im Händler-Test gut abgeschnitten. 
Ruf aber besser vorher an, wann sie die neue Kollektion `reinkriegen, meistens findet dann auch ein kleines Rockers-Bike-Festival statt mit Herstellerpräsentationen etc.

www.rockers-bikeshop.de

Grüße von der Ruhr,
Oliver


----------



## canyon.2007 (10. Februar 2008)

Gibt eigentlich auch Kataloge zum bestellen, mit Kleidung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (10. Februar 2008)

..fahre welche von dainese und fox - seh´n gut aus  und halten was aus !!! hibike hat oft gute angebote (ist in kronberg) gruss. k.


----------



## Eike. (10. Februar 2008)

canyon.2007 schrieb:


> Gibt eigentlich auch Kataloge zum bestellen, mit Kleidung?



Kaum aber die großen Hersteller haben ihre Kollektionen im Netz.


----------



## Härtner (10. Februar 2008)

Maloja


----------



## bikedress (17. Februar 2008)

wir haben shorts von Maloja, Pearl Izumi, Fox, Rotwild, Scott, Sugoi ....
Für jeden Geschmack was dabei. Die neuen Sommerkollektionen werden ab nächstem Wochenende unter www.bikedress.de online sein!

Sportliche Grüsse


----------



## mastercremaster (18. Februar 2008)

bikedress schrieb:


> wir haben shorts von Maloja, Pearl Izumi, Fox, Rotwild, Scott, Sugoi ....
> Für jeden Geschmack was dabei. Die neuen Sommerkollektionen werden ab nächstem Wochenende unter www.bikedress.de online sein!
> 
> Sportliche Grüsse




und gerade die erste marke die von dir angeführt wird, ist bei euch LEIDER nicht zu finden.
witzig


----------



## T8Force (18. Februar 2008)

Ich habe mir gerade eine Cannondale Grind Baggy gekauft. Testsieger in etlichen Zeitschriften und imho einer der besten Hosen für das Feld.


----------



## Kossi (20. Februar 2008)

Ich kann die Grind Pants von Cannondale auch nur empfehlen.
Als lange Hose locker leicht zu tragen und ruckzuck ist ne Shorts draus gemacht.

Wer mit dem Gedanken spielt sich eine zuzulegen sollte sich beeilen...das Ding läuft aus (nein, nicht beim waschen  ).


----------



## cxfahrer (20. Februar 2008)

Bei wiggle.co.uk gibts grad schicke Freeridepyjamas von Sombrio, die Hosen sind auch nicht schlecht, SEHR GÜNSTIG und fix dagewesen!


----------



## Härtner (25. Februar 2008)

hat wer bei wiggle schon bestellt. der kommt mir irgendwie nicht vertrauenhaft rüber ^^


----------



## bikedress (26. Februar 2008)

schau doch mal bei mir unter www.sportdress.de vorbei. Hoffe ich bin vertrauenswürdig ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube-XC Comp (2. März 2008)

Decathlon 
Gute Verarbeitung .seitentaschen und Pampers für 24.95


----------



## nerve_am (7. März 2008)

die von decathlon hab ich mir auch schon angeschaut. preis ist echt top und verarbeitung sieht ganz gut aus. hatte aber den eindruck das die net so gut sitzt. also innenhose ist geil nur die ausenhose ist hinten nicht höher geschnitten und rutscht dort etwas runter


----------



## Koohgie (7. März 2008)

Also die Hose von Decathlon hatte ich mir letztes Jahr auch zugelegt, für die Hausrunde reicht sie aber für eine längere Tagestour? Also mir persönlich tat der Arsch danach schon we, und nach einer weile drückte und zwickte sie. Aber kann sein das die Aktuelle auch besser ist. Habe eine lange enge von Decathlon für den Winter gekauft. Also die macht so ne drei Stunden Tour locker und ohne Probleme mit....


----------



## inar. (8. März 2008)

maßgefertigte Hosen aus Hannover , in lang und kurz :

www.spacejunks.com


----------------


----------



## Koohgie (2. Juli 2008)

Decathlon hat ein neues Modell, sieht gut aus, hat eine seperatausnehmbare Innenhose das Polster ist gut ist aber einen guten zehner teuerer als die andere. Ich hab mir sie zugelegt und nach einer 6 Stunden Tour war sie nicht nervig.Gruss


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (2. Juli 2008)

Gore Alp-X-Pro

Ist eine Hybridhose(Pampershose mit schickem lockeren Aussenstoff)
Für mich die Eierlegendewollmilxchsau.

kostet aber stolze 149 


----------



## trek 6500 (3. Juli 2008)

.....fox - stylisch und gut  !!!  am besten sergant  shorts in camo !


----------



## jules... (31. Januar 2009)

canyon.2007 schrieb:


> Gibt eigentlich auch Kataloge zum bestellen, mit Kleidung?


 
guck mal bei Rose im I.net, die haben auch nen Katalog zu bestellen...


----------

